# Suisin Densho



## JBroida (Mar 1, 2011)

We picked up Suisin's new Densho series a while back and i thought it might be nice to place the link/announcement here:
Suisin Densho @ Japanese Knife Imports 

We will be adding the rest of this series over time, but if there one you want to order and we dont have it in stock, just shoot me an e-mail or PM

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Guys, just wanted to let you know that we now have the Densho 300mm White #1 Kensaki Yanagiba back in stock, along with the 270mm and 300mm Yanagiba
Suisin Densho 300mm White #1 Kensaki Yanagiba 






Suisin Densho 300mm White #1 Yanagiba





Suisin Densho 270mm White #1 Yanagiba


----------

